# NEW! Hypernode electronic music arranger for KONTAKT



## rigidaudio (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi,

this is to inform you about our newest release (and our most massive one ever):

"Hypernode" - the modular electronic music arranger.





Hypernode is a fully modular electronic music arranger and a collection of over 300 KONTAKT® multi instruments,
serving pretty much most of contemporary electronic music styles and genres (pop, dance, ambient, chillout, dubstep, etc).

Each multi instrument is called a “style” and can be seen like a whole song complete with intro, chorus, verse and so on.
You can edit any part, any section and / or sounds of each multi to your liking.
You have an accompaniment section where you can play up to three-note chords, a drum section as well as
additional parts like bass, pad and harmony.

Hypernode ships with over 600 factory sounds (24 bit, 44 kHz), ranging from keys and guitars to synthesizer waveforms and hybrids.
You can edit every aspect of the included sounds down to the smallest detail utilizing filters, envelopes, LFO’s and effects.

All instruments offer flexible sequencers, automation, five freely assignable insert effect slots, convolution reverb and more.
You can even modulate insert effect parameters via the included sequencers.

The accompaniment module features 64 simultaneously running sequencers!

Each sequencer can run on its own rate, number of steps (up to 128) and act as an one-shot phrase if required.
There are eight switchable patterns - which results in a total of 512 sequencing tables for the accompaniment module alone!

More information and ordering:
http://rigid-audio.com/products_hypernode_overview.html

YouTube-Teaser:


----------



## rigidaudio (Dec 11, 2017)

We are currently offering a pre-order deal for Hypernode.

Until December 31th, 2017 you can pre-order Hypernode for *$39.99*.
(Retail price is $299.99).

More information here: http://rigid-audio.com/products_hypernode_overview.html

Release date: February 15th, 2018.

Thanks!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 11, 2017)

For disk space purposes, how big does "massive" mean?

Cheers
Carlos


----------



## mouse (Dec 11, 2017)

Preorder at $39.99 but the retail price is $299.99? How exactly does that work? Its hardly got a retail price of $299.99 if you're selling it for 87% off from the beginning?


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 11, 2017)

I agree with mouse.
Everytime I see such exreme price drops and differences I´m thinking of poor-quality or inferior software that turns me off buying it.


----------



## rigidaudio (Dec 11, 2017)

mouse said:


> Preorder at $39.99 but the retail price is $299.99? How exactly does that work? Its hardly got a retail price of $299.99 if you're selling it for 87% off from the beginning?



It does work pretty well. What else can i say? The price is currently that low because there is still a lot of media / demos missing since it is still in the "early" stages of development.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 11, 2017)

I have ordered it kind of "blindly" cause it really looks like something (in the kontakt world) absolutely new and so widespread it could be really magic. And if you look in the existing documentation so far you (I at least) can imagine something really marvellous coming. And I know the Rigid Audio stuff so far, it just (in a really big way) hooks up on the things they already done before like Synferno and the Kontakt GUI-Maker.

On the other hand (thats just speculation, I am not involved in any way) I think you have to live from something while you are develloping such a big thing .

I really hope it will work in comparable way like with Hexeract at the moment (though of course you cant compare companies).


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 11, 2017)

I just pre-ordered. Any idea on when the actually release will be? I want to make sure I don't miss the email when it's sent out.


----------



## Letis (Dec 11, 2017)

sean8877 said:


> I just pre-ordered. Any idea on when the actually release will be? I want to make sure I don't miss the email when it's sent out.


February 15th, 2018


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 13, 2017)

Maybe this helps for expectation what will be "the least" you will get with Hypernode:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/synferno/

So thats the basis that assures me that Hypernode will be absolutely great. They have the sounds, they have the Kontakt-scripting abilities and now, and thats sometimes the most important, they have this great idea (too many overstated words and descriptions these days but pardon me if for myself I would go so far and call it "a vision" ).

I have bought Synferno sometime ago but for my workflow it was just to "static", just the song-sequencing-composition possibilities missing that now seem to find their way into Hypernode.

And of course lot more and comprehensive sounds (if you can believe the announcement).


----------



## rigidaudio (Dec 13, 2017)

KarlHeinz said:


> On the other hand (thats just speculation, I am not involved in any way) I think you have to live from something while you are develloping such a big thing .



Exactly that is the case


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 5, 2018)

New video and sounds/presets list updated. The sheer amount of already preconfigured multi setups looks amazing. Instrument lists too. I only hope I can tame this gigantic sound monster  but it really looks like something out of this world....


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 12, 2018)

3 days and half an hour till "highnoon" (13:00 german time) , cant say how curious I am about this thing....


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 15, 2018)

Last minute question: Synferno is very hard to play live without an 88 key controller, because each layer is controlled by two octaves on the keyboard -- plus keyswitches. I can't find any way to reassign the keys. (On the other hand, one or more layers can be automated with the step sequencer.) Otherwise, I would love this instrument. Does the same issue affect Hypernode?

Since I mentioned Synferno, it seems to have disappeared from the Rigid Audio website. Is it being discontinued?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 15, 2018)

Just wanted to know if anybody who joined the deal already get some download links or infos ?


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 15, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Just wanted to know if anybody who joined the deal already get some download links or infos ?


I pre-ordered back in December, I haven't seen any links in my email yet though. I think the release date was supposed to be 2/15.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes, me to, pre-ordering early, release date today (15.02), and here in germany (where rigid audio is from) its evening now, intro sale ended "high noon", so I was just wondering cause I did not get any links neither. And no release announcements so far. So I was just wondering if anybody heard something about it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 15, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> ... here in germany (where rigid audio is from) its evening now, intro sale ended "high noon", so I was just wondering ...


This might be a clue. I'm on the U.S. Pacific coast, where the local time is 11:52am. The timer on the Rigid Audio website says I have 1:08 left. In other words, the timer shows the viewer's local time, not Berlin time. So maybe no emails will be sent until the timer has expired in the last time zone. I think that would be the one immediately east of Berlin, but I'm not certain.

This is just a guess.


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 15, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> This might be a clue. I'm on the U.S. Pacific coast, where the local time is 11:52am. The timer on the Rigid Audio website says I have 1:08 left. In other words, the timer shows the viewer's local time, not Berlin time. So maybe no emails will be sent until the timer has expired in the last time zone. I think that would be the one immediately east of Berlin, but I'm not certain.
> 
> This is just a guess.



I thought the same thing but I looked on the Rigid Audio Facebook page and many people have already gotten their links:

https://www.facebook.com/rigidaudio/


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 15, 2018)

I sent Rigid Audio a message on facebook about not receiving the download link and got this reply:

"Haven't you checked your spam/bulk folder? Please e-mail me at [email protected] so that we can sort that out. Thanks!"

I checked my spam folder but the link email isn't there so I sent them an email. You guys may want to email also if you haven't received your download link.


----------



## Mark Boardman (Feb 15, 2018)

I sent 2 emails requesting the status of a download link. Nothing yet.


----------



## Wake (Feb 15, 2018)

Yep, still waiting on a response here as well.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 15, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> I thought the same thing but I looked on the Rigid Audio Facebook page and many people have already gotten their links:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rigidaudio/



That’s for one of their other plugins, not the new one. Doesn’t seem to be any news of it’s release yet.


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 15, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> That’s for one of their other plugins, not the new one. Doesn’t seem to be any news of it’s release yet.


Well, that's my bad then. Sorry everybody for the confusion, I'll send Rigid an email and explain all of the emails are because of me....oh jeez...


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 15, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> Well, that's my bad then. Sorry everybody for the confusion, I'll send Rigid an email and explain all of the emails are because of me....oh jeez...



No need to apologize, you’re just trying to help


----------



## Wake (Feb 15, 2018)

Doesn't this qualify as news of it's release? Am I missing something?

I really like the company btw and can understand delays. I'm being positively impatient.


----------



## AdamAlake (Feb 15, 2018)

Most of the showcase video sounds like an Amiga Protracker hobbyist showreel. No thanks.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 15, 2018)

Sent an email yesterday in the evening (german time), nothing so far, no links, no answer.....I can understand that it is absolutely hectic on release day but any way of communication (here, email, on the release site) must at least be part of it (and if its just the info that release day has been suspended which of course I dont hope .....Hope something gonna happen today...


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 16, 2018)

Got an email now saying it’s 2-4 weeks delayed.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 16, 2018)

While he is busy I hope that its o.k. if I just post email roundmail answer I get right now:

"Dear Hypernode customer,

we have to apologise for the delay. *We are late!*

The development is in the final steps. The programming/scripting is effectively done (98%):

Hypernode Big Picture Image

Due to the massive amount of work involved
we are still designing all the Hypernode factory presets and styles and need another 7- 12 days.

Once that is done, we will contact Native Instruments concerning licensing of Hypernode for the Kontakt Player.
They might need another 1-2 weeks for that as well from what we have heard.

Again, sorry for the circumstances. 

As soon as we are done, we will inform you. Promised.
In the meantime, new videos and audio demos / teasers will follow.

Thank you for your support.

--
All the best / Mit bestem Gruß
Dennis Lenz"

So I think still a month to wait but to be honest I have wondered all the time (taking in account this absolutely massive work whats involved with this lib) WHEN the announcement about delay will came. Hope it is really done within a month but better to get a (as far as possible with such a monster) at least working 1.0 then. Still looking forward to it


----------



## Mark Boardman (Feb 16, 2018)

I appreciate the heads up. I'll wait patiently since it wasn't a huge investment. 
Food for thought though... I'm in the video production business. If I wait until the day of my deadline to tell my client that I will be two weeks late, it would be lights out and game over. They would never hire me again and the word would get out.


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 20, 2018)

Folks, apologies for the delay. Hypernode is simply *massive* - and i mean that.

The scripting and programming is now 98% done. I am currently concentrating on the sounds and multi - "styles".

Here are some brand new ones:



Once that's done i can pass the full product over to Native Instruments so that they can encrypt / prepare it for the Kontakt Player. I hope everything will run smoothly.

I will inform you once i have news.
It will be worth the wait!

Thanks.


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 22, 2018)

Here are some more Hypernode styles, featuring shuffle, microtuning and harmony effects.


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 24, 2018)

Here is a video where i create a Hypernode style from scratch:



It shows basic functions and how you work with Hypernode.


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 28, 2018)

Just a little reminder: There are 24 hours left to pre-order Hypernode for only $49.99


----------



## catsass (Feb 28, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> Just a little reminder: There are 24 hours left to pre-order Hypernode for only $49.99


Only 24 hours left - again?


----------



## Wake (Feb 28, 2018)

Would rather a more precise date on when I'll be getting my money's worth than this little reminder reprise.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Wake, as far as its been told in email (dont know if here in forum too) should be ready on 15.03. In the email where some clear explanations for the time space (two weeks to finish, two weeks for NI to set up the Kontakt player compatibility) Communication is not really the strenght of Rigid Audio (and I agree, its getting a little bit ridiculous after the tenth "last reminder"), but please keep in mind it is only one person (who has to live in some way while getting this on its way) and I still really looking forward to this.

I cant even imagine how one person could devellop this AND put all the multis (means complete song templates....) and the various instruments together. The videos are really impressive even if I still wonder if I will be able to tame this monster...


----------



## Wake (Feb 28, 2018)

"Due to the massive amount of work involved we are still designing all the Hypernode factory presets and styles and need another 7- 12 days. Once that is done, we will contact Native Instruments concerning licensing of Hypernode for the Kontakt Player. They might need another 1-2 weeks for that as well from what we have heard."

This was e-mailed to me 12 days ago. So have they contacted NI today? No word on that.

I can sympathize and I can wait, but I've shown good faith paying in advance and I'd like surgically precise updates on the product's status. A little bit of respect if you will.

For all I know, the Hypernode is still 98% finished, and all the developer cares to do is invite more people to shell out the money.

I'm sure the product will be excellent, but for Heaven's sake, fix the communication.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 28, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Last minute question: Synferno is very hard to play live without an 88 key controller, because each layer is controlled by two octaves on the keyboard -- plus keyswitches. I can't find any way to reassign the keys. (On the other hand, one or more layers can be automated with the step sequencer.) Otherwise, I would love this instrument. Does the same issue affect Hypernode?


Still curious about this. The videos make it appear that, once you have designed a multi, everything happens in about two octaves of the keyboard. But I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 1, 2018)

One question please. Can we put our own wav in this vst? Would be great with all those sequencers etc...
For example put my braams in it and use them with the patterns....
Thanks and congratulations for this really inspiring product.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 1, 2018)

Wake: agree. This sort of "usefull" communication=information should be no more effort then this annoying "last chance" messages. Still hoping and waiting patiently till 15.03, really hope thats it then....


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 1, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Still curious about this. The videos make it appear that, once you have designed a multi, everything happens in about two octaves of the keyboard. But I'd like to know for sure.



Actually, it's three octaves for the accompaniment section and another three octaves for the lead section. So yes, that is correct.


----------



## Circe (Mar 1, 2018)

Purchased a week ago!

Now waiting for the March , 15.
What a pitty.. to have only triad chords for the accompaniment.
May be later 4 notes chords !. ??


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 1, 2018)

Circe said:


> Purchased a week ago!
> 
> Now waiting for the March , 15.
> What a pitty.. to have only triad chords for the accompaniment.
> May be later 4 notes chords !. ??



You are free to play 4-5-6 or 7-note chords, but the accompaniment module only detects the "first three" notes and put them onto the L, M and H layers


----------



## Circe (Mar 2, 2018)

I understand, but then I say I play chords of 7th, or longer, the module only detects as if they were three notes, and I imagine that it makes the conversion from those three initial notes, but they are still chords of three notes.,,,,i,m a bit confused i prefer to wait for the date to see by myself. Anyway THANKS


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 2, 2018)

I think i understand what you mean...partially  Hypernode currently only detects Minor / Major chords + inversions of these. For example C-E-G... G-E-C and E-G-C. Hope that makes sense.

Here is a new video that i just finished, showing the Hypernode basics in detail:


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 4, 2018)

I have added some more style demos for your to enjoy:


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 4, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> One question please. Can we put our own wav in this vst? Would be great with all those sequencers etc...
> For example put my braams in it and use them with the patterns....
> Thanks and congratulations for this really inspiring product.


+1


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 4, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> One question please. Can we put our own wav in this vst? Would be great with all those sequencers etc...
> For example put my braams in it and use them with the patterns....
> Thanks and congratulations for this really inspiring product.


Several developers have responded to this question by saying that it is very difficult (if not quite impossible) to implement in the Kontakt engine and scripting language.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 4, 2018)

Great video explaining the grounds so when its out something for start. One general question (apart from lots of in detail ones which makes only sense when really trying out the stuff): how does the organsiation of the songparts work ? Was not in the video and impression was that it looks "fixed", so how to repeat a verse or a chorus or just change the sequence of the song parts ?

Another question: in the video it looks like you were playing the melody manually on the keyboard, so there is no possibility of automatic generation or putting a melody inside of the app like with the other parts ? Is there any adjustment with the harmony so for to exclude wrong notes for example or is that your part so when you hit a wrong note on the keyboard it just ends in a dissonance ?

And in this context: is there something like root note/scale for the whole song or does it just relay on the chords you are playing ?


----------



## pinki (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi
I looked to the website and it says $49.99 to pre order on the product page. But then $99.99 when you look on the home page. I'd prefer to pay $49.99.... Please advise.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 4, 2018)

pinki said:


> Hi
> I looked to the website and it says $49.99 to pre order on the product page. But then $99.99 when you look on the home page. I'd prefer to pay $49.99.... Please advise.



Yeah, with delays, etc, not cool. Maybe many on the fence (like me) and now bailed ?


----------



## dathyr1 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am re-editing my original post. I think i know who "Dennis-the Developer" is and if he is the person from originally Prodyon and did Shortnoise and Votox for Kontakt. i bought both of these products in the past and for me they are very good products and well designed. I think they are now being sold on VSTBuzz.

So i am taking back my original comments. Dennis if this is you, thank you for the past products you did. He had delays on a few of the projects under Prodyon but he always came through with the products at that time.

i am only going to say i am retired and just cant afford the final retail pricing.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Wake (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep, starting to feel like a Paypal refund request. Unless the developer comes clean
and gives detailed info regarding what's happening with the product and provides
evidence that NI has been contacted when he said they would be.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 5, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Several developers have responded to this question by saying that it is very difficult (if not quite impossible) to implement in the Kontakt engine and scripting language.



Yes, unfortunately that's the truth. If Kontakt would allow for example a possibility of dragging and dropping in your own samples then *of course* i would support that.



KarlHeinz said:


> Great video explaining the grounds so when its out something for start. One general question (apart from lots of in detail ones which makes only sense when really trying out the stuff): how does the organsiation of the songparts work ? Was not in the video and impression was that it looks "fixed", so how to repeat a verse or a chorus or just change the sequence of the song parts ?
> 
> Another question: in the video it looks like you were playing the melody manually on the keyboard, so there is no possibility of automatic generation or putting a melody inside of the app like with the other parts ? Is there any adjustment with the harmony so for to exclude wrong notes for example or is that your part so when you hit a wrong note on the keyboard it just ends in a dissonance ?
> 
> And in this context: is there something like root note/scale for the whole song or does it just relay on the chords you are playing ?



To repeat a section of a "song", you can simply retrigger a particular pattern using the yellow keyswitch range.
I will release one (or more) demo multis soon, so that everyone can try out Hypernode on its own beforce purchasing.

Concerning playing of melodies: You play melodies manually, yes. But you could also draw in melodies manually into the accompaniment module for example. 

The harmony module does exclude "wrong" notes in realtime, yes. But the lead module doesn't alter your playing in realtime.

You define the root for each song so to say. It always depends on the chord / root note you play in the red accompaniment section. This section does also trigger all the sequencers.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 5, 2018)

pinki said:


> Hi
> I looked to the website and it says $49.99 to pre order on the product page. But then $99.99 when you look on the home page. I'd prefer to pay $49.99.... Please advise.



If there was something mixed up then maybe there was an old page in your browser`s cache. That could be the reason. It was on sale for $49.99 for a very long time. And even now, i am not charging the full price yet.



Wake said:


> Yep, starting to feel like a Paypal refund request. Unless the developer comes clean
> and gives detailed info regarding what's happening with the product and provides
> evidence that NI has been contacted when he said they would be.



I am currently negotiating with NI and waiting for an answer on a Kontakt player license. Each reply from them does take a few days.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 5, 2018)

Even if already purchased:


> I will release one (or more) demo multis soon, so that everyone can try out Hypernode on its own beforce purchasing.



Sounds great cause I think it will take some time to get into it, so would really be appreciated to have something to start learning with (and ask lot of additional questions )


----------



## pinki (Mar 5, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> If there was something mixed up then maybe there was an old page in your browser`s cache. That could be the reason. It was on sale for $49.99 for a very long time. And even now, i am not charging the full price yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently negotiating with NI and waiting for an answer on a Kontakt player license. Each reply from them does take a few days.



Well I just checked in 3 different browsers...all say $49.99 on your products page. Please check.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 5, 2018)

pinki said:


> ... Well I just checked in 3 different browsers...all say $49.99 ...


Did you clear the cache in any of the three browsers?


----------



## pinki (Mar 6, 2018)

Well I have never visited that page with eg Firefox....yikes are caches shared between browsers?

OK just opened Lightning browser, cleared the cache, same thing on your products page: Hypernode $49.99

Honestly not winding you up here!


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 6, 2018)

pinki said:


> Well I have never visited that page with eg Firefox....yikes are caches shared between browsers?


I don't think so. But if you had visited a page in all three, then it would be separately cached in all three. You say that's not the case (you had not previously used Firefox), so my guess might have been wrong.


----------



## pinki (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Richard..maybe it's ISP specific then. Really odd. Cache cleared...there it is as above!


----------



## Joe Maron (Mar 6, 2018)

Showing $99 here... pretty weird indeed!


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 6, 2018)

Joe Maron said:


> Showing $99 here... pretty weird indeed!


I am also showing $99. Very occasionally, clearing your browser cache isn't enough. You also have to clear the operating system's DNS cache. In Windows, enter "ipconfig /flushdns" at a command prompt. I'm sorry, I don't know how to do this on a Mac. I don't think that this is guaranteed to work in this specific situation, however.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 6, 2018)

99 here two no matter over which link I go, but I must admit there was a moment where I wondered about that too and both prices exist, must be 2 or 3 days ago, so maybe its really "cached" somewhere. Might have been clearer so to announce something like price change to a specific date especially after all that dozens of "last chances" and while it is still not released. For me something like "early early bird  (last year) - presale (till release) - intro offer with release" would have looked clearer, but thats just my two cents. Really looking forward to the demo multis to tryout for myself even if already ordered. And that release day will be release day...


----------



## puremusic (Mar 6, 2018)

I think the thing is it's the /products.html page which says $49.99 while the front page of the website now says $99.99. It looks like the front page was updated by the developer but not the products.html page.


----------



## pinki (Mar 6, 2018)

puremusic said:


> I think the thing is it's the /products.html page which says $49.99 while the front page of the website now says $99.99. It looks like the front page was updated by the developer but not the products.html page.



EXACTLY!! That's what I've been saying all this time!! So I'm not going mad then.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 7, 2018)

puremusic: yes, you are right, I thought I had tried all links on the page but not this one, it is still 49,99 here too.

Might seems a little sinister but cant help old songtitle coming to my mind "communiation breakdown"....this is definitely not his force, but as said before: one man with all that stuff to do....


----------



## pinki (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey it's not a big deal, but I couldn't figure it out. I did say "products page" several times Richard...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Pinki, sorry for getting it wrong , there are so many different ways to get to the "sale" and I thought I tried them all out but really missed this one...a pity that theres no "buy" button at this page so that you could have grabbed it for that prize...


----------



## pinki (Mar 7, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Pinki, sorry for getting it wrong , there are so many different ways to get to the "sale" and I thought I tried them all out but really missed this one...a pity that theres no "buy" button at this page so that you could have grabbed it for that prize...



Ha well yes I was up for it at $49.99 as I only just found out about this.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 7, 2018)

I stand corrected. There are three pages with price information, not two. And one of the three still says $49.99.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 10, 2018)

Apologies - there was indeed one page with the old price.
But due to the success in the past i've now decided to run another "pre-launch" offer for Hypernode.
Everything has been updated. I hope there are no more mismatched pages.

You can also now download five free NKM multis of Hypernode here:
http://rigid-audio.com/products_hypernode_overview.html

The download is around 967 MB thus you'll need to enter your email adress to get the download details delivered to your inbox.


----------



## pinki (Mar 12, 2018)

Good man!

Will check out the demos asap.




rigidaudio said:


> Apologies - there was indeed one page with the old price.
> But due to the success in the past i've now decided to run another "pre-launch" offer for Hypernode.
> Everything has been updated. I hope there are no more mismatched pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 13, 2018)

More confusion: there's an announcement at KVR -- posted yesterday -- saying that the pre-release offer ends on March 17. On the Rigid Audio website (top of the home page) there's a countdown timer that is counting down to March 31. The two dates are two weeks apart.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 13, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> More confusion: there's an announcement at KVR -- posted yesterday -- saying that the pre-release offer ends on March 17. On the Rigid Audio website (top of the home page) there's a countdown timer that is counting down to March 31. The two dates are two weeks apart.



That counter is ticking down showing the time left to pre-order/buy the other products currently discounted.
It has nothing to do with Hypernode.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 13, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> That counter is ticking down showing the time left to pre-order/buy the other products currently discounted.
> It has nothing to do with Hypernode.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 13, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> Apologies - there was indeed one page with the old price.
> But due to the success in the past i've now decided to run another "pre-launch" offer for Hypernode.
> Everything has been updated. I hope there are no more mismatched pages.
> 
> ...


Got the email and tried downloading twice AND used 2 different programs to unpack the RAR but it immediately stops and says :




It was a 1.1GB download that completed, so I assume it should be good.
Am I the only one? Anyone else get the demo to work?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi X-bassist,

I had no problem downloading (win 7 64 bit, used firefox as browser) and unpacking (winrar or 7zip for unpacking) and already played around with it in kontakt without problems. Your screen looks like "mac", so maybe a problem with unpacking there ?


----------



## pinki (Mar 14, 2018)

The RAR does not work on MAC I think..I emailed the dev but he said it is fine there so I asked if had a Mac.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 15, 2018)

I’ve downloaded and upacked literally hundreds of RAR files, so it’s not that. But perhaps it only unpacks for windows for some reason. I’m already working in firefox but can give chrome or safari a try, seems strange. But for 5 multis I can wait for the full package- if it were me it would be a few years off, but I suppose Mr Rigid Audio is spending every waking moment (and some asleep) working on getting this done. It’s a mountain of work for one guy, I’m hoping my $50 will buy him part of an assistant... or 40.  God bless your efforts Mr RA, happy to keep your thread alive in the meantime...


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Got the email and tried downloading twice AND used 2 different programs to unpack the RAR but it immediately stops and says :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for this. I have no idea what causes this. One user reported problems on OSX as well first, then he managed to extract it using UnRarX afterwards.

However, i am currently updating (fixing) the archive since there was one multi that caused problems. Also, the new file will be a ZIP file. So hopefully that makes things easier in terms of unarchiving. So, if you're having extraction trouble - please request a new demo from my webpage.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 15, 2018)

Hope today demo time will be over ?????


----------



## Circe (Mar 15, 2018)

Yessssss today is the DAY !


----------



## Mark Boardman (Mar 15, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> Sorry for this. I have no idea what causes this. One user reported problems on OSX as well first, then he managed to extract it using UnRarX afterwards.
> 
> However, i am currently updating (fixing) the archive since there was one multi that caused problems. Also, the new file will be a ZIP file. So hopefully that makes things easier in terms of unarchiving. So, if you're having extraction trouble - please request a new demo from my webpage.



Is today the release date?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, should be, was already postponed one month from 15.02 to today, 15.03. Anyone got any download links already ? Me not so far....


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 15, 2018)

Leaning, leaning, only hours to go ……. 
I have no real clue about 'complexity' of this material, but seems substantial. Recent Demo content is a big help. 

Wondering what other Libs get closest to this in terms of content ?


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 15, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, should be, was already postponed one month from 15.02 to today, 15.03. Anyone got any download links already ? Me not so far....



I am currently finishing all the multis and preparing everything for release. This takes a while.
Please allow 1-2 days. Then i will finally send out the download links.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 15, 2018)

Take your time, as long as its clearly communicated I have no problem with that. And I cant even imagine HOW many work that must be with that hundreds of Multis.....Really thankful for the demo so that I just can play around and get a feeling fot the whole thing.


----------



## Circe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow.... Great... To enjoy this weekend !


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for your understanding! I just updated the Hypernode YouTube playlist:


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 16, 2018)

Hypernode style randomization. Randomizes sounds/settings, chooses random tones and convolution reverb impulse responses:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 16, 2018)

A short question: does the randomizer works on all libs in the multi or can you select one to apply the randomizer on (if not would be a request if possible, I am not sure if it could work with your concept on the sequences/tables but maybe on the sounds) ?


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> A short question: does the randomizer works on all libs in the multi or can you select one to apply the randomizer on (if not would be a request if possible, I am not sure if it could work with your concept on the sequences/tables but maybe on the sounds) ?



Currently you can simply mute single instruments - these ones won't be affected by randomization then. Or as an alternative you can solo a single instrument - then this one will be the only one affected.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 16, 2018)

Great solution, will try that out


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 16, 2018)

Do you need some special settings for it to work ? In my demo multi nothing happens when I hit the random buttons. Special settings in kontakt maybe ? I dont get that window opening shortly you can see in your video so I think some connection just dont work as it should.

Edit: tried the standalone of kontakt, same problem, nothing happens. Randomiser for sequencer inside harmony builder works.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 17, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Do you need some special settings for it to work ? In my demo multi nothing happens when I hit the random buttons. Special settings in kontakt maybe ? I dont get that window opening shortly you can see in your video so I think some connection just dont work as it should.
> 
> Edit: tried the standalone of kontakt, same problem, nothing happens. Randomiser for sequencer inside harmony builder works.



The randomization feature has just been implemented yesterday. It is not available in the demo multis at this moment.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 17, 2018)

Sigh....then of course I can hit the button as often as I like and nothing will happen....I know it is separate effort but if it would be possible to at least give us one demo with the randomizer to play with on weekend ? I was really hopen for this weekend cause in the week after work just spare time :-(.

Of course more important to get the whole thing ready till monday, but....


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 17, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sigh....then of course I can hit the button as often as I like and nothing will happen....I know it is separate effort but if it would be possible to at least give us one demo with the randomizer to play with on weekend ? I was really hopen for this weekend cause in the week after work just spare time :-(.
> 
> Of course more important to get the whole thing ready till monday, but....



I've updated the demo archive and added the randomization ability.
Keep in mind though, that it'll only work for the percussion modules since otherwise i would need to add all included Hypernode samples to the demopackage... that would make the demo 12GB big in size. A bit too hefty 

I am currently uploading it - please request a new demo download in about an hour.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 17, 2018)

Great , thanks a lot, so something to play around with for the weekend...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 17, 2018)

Just a short feedback: there seems to be a small error in the archive now, while unpacking I got an error message but its only one file (one kick), while loadeing yout get this as missing, but no problem, enough sounds left . Just in case someone is worrying about that error message.

Randomization of sounds on the percussion modules works, thats great, this way you can change a whole new random drum/percussion kit or each individual drum/perc module.

But the randomization of the tables still dont work, dont know if I got this right but I think it should work on the percussion sequencers as well or am I getting this wrong and it should only work on the "melodic" sequencers ?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 17, 2018)

rigidaudio said:


> I've updated the demo archive and added the randomization ability.
> Keep in mind though, that it'll only work for the percussion modules since otherwise i would need to add all included Hypernode samples to the demopackage... that would make the demo 12GB big in size. A bit too hefty
> 
> I am currently uploading it - please request a new demo download in about an hour.



Have monitored and Demo'd since announcement, and impressed with responsiveness (_such limited resources_) to wide range of inputs and requests.  Very likely to add Hypernode during Pre-order …. even though not in mainstream of current activities. Looks so versatile, will surely fit needs in near future. 

Good luck with final touches !!


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 18, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Just a short feedback: there seems to be a small error in the archive now, while unpacking I got an error message but its only one file (one kick), while loadeing yout get this as missing, but no problem, enough sounds left . Just in case someone is worrying about that error message.
> 
> Randomization of sounds on the percussion modules works, thats great, this way you can change a whole new random drum/percussion kit or each individual drum/perc module.
> 
> But the randomization of the tables still dont work, dont know if I got this right but I think it should work on the percussion sequencers as well or am I getting this wrong and it should only work on the "melodic" sequencers ?



The table randomizing currently doesnt randomize the percussion module tables... because - it would sound just odd. I have some plans for a future update to make the randomization more intelligent. But i have to finish the whole package now first!  Hope you understand.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 18, 2018)

Of course I understand, great that you have already some plans for further updates. Some "rhythm" sequence randomisation would be great of course. Looking for tomorrow .


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 19, 2018)

Links have been sent out!


----------



## markleake (Mar 19, 2018)

Yay! 

I can't wait to get home so I can download and play. This is the kind of instrument I've been looking for for a long time.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 20, 2018)

Any impressions?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 20, 2018)

YaniDee, sadly no time at the moment, I am on the leave, just downloaded, unpacked archive and tried one of the style in a song prepared with the demo multis, evrything works , and the "Auszeit" sounds great on first listen, all very easy to use, really looking forward to the other 299 styles this evening when I am back. More detailed feedback then.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 20, 2018)

just tested it for 10 min.
very good indeed!

i like the styles (tried some of these) but still have to work out how that to include in any projects.

ah yes and all stable


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2018)

*@ markleake; @ KarlHeinz;* *@ Oliver* .... Really looking forward to more detailed impressions when you have had solid time with RA _ Hypernode !!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 20, 2018)

I think it will really take some time to really get into this, think I will just start with going threw the multi style presets, but already a question for rigid audio: in the main kontakt surface the kontakt libs in the multis are all centered (no panning), inside I have so far only see panning "wideness" to the left/right been set but no panning in the sequencers and no panning of the individual voices. Is that meant to be set completely and individually by the user and intentionally not set in the preset/multi ? And if, would you recommend to use the inside possibility (which could be a bit confusing at first cause ther are many points wher you could influence it) or do you think it would be sufficient (at least for the "raw" setting) to just use the kontakt surface panning which will be much more clear for the whole multi with so much individually libs.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> I think it will really take some time to really get into this, think I will just start with going threw the multi style presets, but already a question for rigid audio: in the main kontakt surface the kontakt libs in the multis are all centered (no panning), inside I have so far only see panning "wideness" to the left/right been set but no panning in the sequencers and no panning of the individual voices. Is that meant to be set completely and individually by the user and intentionally not set in the preset/multi ? And if, would you recommend to use the inside possibility (which could be a bit confusing at first cause ther are many points wher you could influence it) or do you think it would be sufficient (at least for the "raw" setting) to just use the kontakt surface panning which will be much more clear for the whole multi with so much individually libs.



Good to see you have time now to start the long evaluation and personal implementation process. 
Is it fair to say that you are pleased with current release results compared with your expectations at pre-order?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, absolutely  What I already can say cause I have tried with the demo already to sketch a song that it fits nicely in my workflow (which is a little special cause I mainly use piano roll/composing tools and no midi keyboard, but of course, as you can see in his vids you can use a keyboard as well).

I just pre-compose some stuff with the midi tools in my daw (chord track for example), feed this into the kontakt multi of Hypernode and there it is the first "raw" version of a song with main parts in case of accompaniement.

And first impression of the few styles I tried so far: very versatile and just very interesting and complex, full of ideas, this is definitely *NOT* Band-in-a-Box kind of stuff but really composed song accompaniements with lots of composer "blood" going into it .

What I already thought after the demos and what seems to confirm now with the full version that to my taste I will add definitely my "own" pad/athmosphere/soundscape track with other kontakt libs and some melody stuff which is in no way part of the "generated" song style.

But even there might be some interesting lead/harmony stuff out of the multis of the style for additional use, really to early to rate.

To be continued.....


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, absolutely  What I already can say cause I have tried with the demo already to sketch a song that it fits nicely in my workflow ……...
> 
> And first impression of the few styles I tried so far: very versatile and just very interesting and complex, full of ideas, this is definitely *NOT* Band-in-a-Box kind of stuff but really composed song accompaniements with lots of composer "blood" going into it .
> To be continued.....



THX Very Much !! One quick question please? Do any of the Multis have 'actual' full songs, with Intro, Verse, Chorus, Break/Fill, Ending ? I am decent pianist/keyboardist and terrible song writer/composer. I'm hoping Hypernode will give me decent basics to work from.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 20, 2018)

YES !!! All of the Multis I have tested so far are "fully" composed with different parts. I have not come so far to test Fills/Middle/Ending parts right now cause you have to figure out the length for this and actually I am only trying out with "conventional" 8 or 4 bars chord progressions/parts, but Intro/Verse/Chorus is definitely there and, as with the whole stuff, really composed (as I said: not Band-in-a-Box out of the box). And it is really easy to set this parts: triggered by just one note (I draw in the piano roll but of course you can just play it on the midi keyboard as well which will be more intuitive and flexible I would think).


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> YES !!! All of the Multis I have tested so far are "fully" composed with different parts. I have not come so far to test Fills/Middle/Ending parts right now cause you have to figure out the length for this and actually I am only trying out with "conventional" 8 or 4 bars chord progressions/parts, but Intro/Verse/Chorus is definitely there and, as with the whole stuff, really composed (as I said: not Band-in-a-Box out of the box). And it is really easy to set this parts: triggered by just one note (I draw in the piano roll but of course you can just play it on the midi keyboard as well which will be more intuitive and flexible I would think).



So Cool! Will stop pestering you now and get my download going. 

Regards


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 20, 2018)

You are welcome , hope you will have as much fun as I actually (and so much to try out and explore )


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 21, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> I think it will really take some time to really get into this, think I will just start with going threw the multi style presets, but already a question for rigid audio: in the main kontakt surface the kontakt libs in the multis are all centered (no panning), inside I have so far only see panning "wideness" to the left/right been set but no panning in the sequencers and no panning of the individual voices. Is that meant to be set completely and individually by the user and intentionally not set in the preset/multi ? And if, would you recommend to use the inside possibility (which could be a bit confusing at first cause ther are many points wher you could influence it) or do you think it would be sufficient (at least for the "raw" setting) to just use the kontakt surface panning which will be much more clear for the whole multi with so much individually libs.



You can also always pan notes in the sequencers - they all have a PAN table (accesable via the drop down menu next to the table). This way you can sequence panning for each step.

You can do the panning inside the modules (tables) or use the global instrument panning. It's up to you.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> THX Very Much !! One quick question please? Do any of the Multis have 'actual' full songs, with Intro, Verse, Chorus, Break/Fill, Ending ? I am decent pianist/keyboardist and terrible song writer/composer. I'm hoping Hypernode will give me decent basics to work from.



Most of the multis do have a full set of verse, chorus, fills etc. set up. Some of them have not - e.g. a lot of experimental styles - there, you have the freedom to add your own variations easily.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2018)

> You can do the panning inside the modules (tables) or use the global instrument panning. It's up to you



O.k., thanks. Really looking forward to the manual for more in detail information about the modules. The "making a multi from scratch" video is very good and helpful as starting point but there are so many different options inside and all for the different voices, I am now trying to understand "backwards" from the existing multis how it might have been done. For example wondering about a sound I hear but cant see in the note sequencer till I realized that it was set as "chord", not as notes....For this a manual would really be helpful even if I doubt I will ever be able to built such incredible styles like you did with these 300. But would be glad if I can understand it enough to just make some adaptions of the existing styles


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 21, 2018)

Ha ha, installed and doing first Batch-resave in Kontakt5. Think I have time to go to store while waiting ? 

I purchased several *RA *Libraries earlier and expect that much of that content is now present in *Hypernode *?? ( _*Ambiloop, Ghost, Padstation, Phreakdrum, Space Synferno *_.. ) So it would be duplicating effort to bring in later as external samples?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes you can do a looooong shopping tour (just finished after some hours).

But already another question, not sure if I get somethinng wrong or if it is a bug:

- in the accompaniement module (set to min/maj only to follow the chords) on the first sequencer I have drawn some pitch like in the explaining video. Now of course I want to avoid that I draw pitches where I have no notes. So I thought I just copyp the pitch with the copy button and paste it into the notes after switching from pitch to notes. But that dont work for me. The row is enabled, I think that should work or is it only to copy from one row/module to another one ? But for me it would really make sense to use it inside one row as described above ? It seems only to work to copy from same "function" from one sequencer to another (from row A notes to row C notes for example but not from row A pitches to row A notes or from row A pitches to row C notes). Would be great if that could be maybe added for update if this is no bug.

EDIT: - I see that copy/paste works inbetween the songparts for example from row A - notes - Intro to row A - notes - Verse but if you have edited lots of "functions" (Pan, Pitch, Note....) in all three rows (not to mention the FX) thats lot of work, is ther any functionality to just coply ALL from Intro to Verse at once ?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2018)

Additional question: if you choose a second sound for one row the sounds are simply layered ?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 21, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes you can do a looooong shopping tour (just finished after some hours).
> 
> But already another question, not sure if I get somethinng wrong or if it is a bug:
> *************
> Would be great if that could be maybe added for update if this is no bug.



OK, shopping done. Multis take about 1 minute to load here after Batch re-save. Is that same for you?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2018)

I must say I dont see great difference before/after batch resave. Have not looked how long but felt that loading it is quicker then some intense single libraries and in case of ressources I really wonder that it seems to work well and quick so far on my really not good (some year old board with i3 and 8 GB Ram) and not up-to-date PC.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 21, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> I must say I dont see great difference before/after batch resave. Have not looked how long but felt that loading it is quicker then some intense single libraries and in case of ressources I really wonder that it seems to work well and quick so far on my really not good (some year old board with i3 and 8 GB Ram) and not up-to-date PC.



Good! Learning a lot from your posts and questions for Rigid Audio .. THX!


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 21, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes you can do a looooong shopping tour (just finished after some hours).
> 
> But already another question, not sure if I get somethinng wrong or if it is a bug:
> 
> ...



The copy buttons do copy all settings from one "layer" to another. Currently you can't copy between tables. I thought it wouldn't make much sense after all since having the same table data for e.g. Notes and Pan doesn't result in very exciting effects.

To copy an entire pattern, you can always use the main KSP script at the top. This way everything in every pattern will be copied / pasted. But for the future i plan to extend the copy and paste buttons and make these a drop down menu. So that you can choose what to paste.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> OK, shopping done. Multis take about 1 minute to load here after Batch re-save. Is that same for you?



I have a SSD here, i7 and 16GB of ram. Most multis don't need longer that 5 seconds to load. One minute is a bit much...


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 21, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Additional question: if you choose a second sound for one row the sounds are simply layered ?



Yes, exactly


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 22, 2018)

> I thought it wouldn't make much sense after all since having the same table data for e.g. Notes and Pan doesn't result in very exciting effects



I just stumbled over it in the same situation then in your explanation video:
- adjusting pitch, nothing happens: where are my notes ???
So I thought it would be a good starting point to just copy the notes to the pitch (or in reverse direction) to have a starting point and THEN change the pitch where I know that there are notes



> To copy an entire pattern, you can always use the main KSP script at the top


Found this later yesterday, I would assume if I solo the accompaniement instrument and use the copy/paste from main skript to copy from Intro to verse-chorus-... and then adjust it will only copy the parts from that instrument ? Cause I dont want to change the already existing parts of the other instruments, just the accompaniement part.



> I purchased several *RA *Libraries earlier and expect that much of that content is now present in *Hypernode *?? ( _*Ambiloop, Ghost, Padstation, Phreakdrum, Space Synferno *_



Would be interested in an answer on this too cause I cant imagine if these are integrated into Hypernode to use it outside of Hypernode, so I might be able to clean up some disk space. If not and if possible with not to much effort (dont know if the samples will fit for example from recording/format etc.) might be worth thinking of bringing them in as kind of "expansions". I have only scratched the surface but what I realized in the multis I have tested so far that I turn off the pads mostly and use some external pad libs, so maybe if there is interesting pad stuff in the countless pad libs you already have done (like mentioned above)....


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 22, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Found this later yesterday, I would assume if I solo the accompaniement instrument and use the copy/paste from main skript to copy from Intro to verse-chorus-... and then adjust it will only copy the parts from that instrument ? Cause I dont want to change the already existing parts of the other instruments, just the accompaniement part.



That is correct - this way you can work with only the accompaniment module for example. Once you are done, you can simply un-solo it.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 22, 2018)

Great ! Next step after enjoying some more of the multis just listening and fiddling around with the accompaniement instrument I plan to "group" and "mix" some of the instruments (will be interesting to see how many multis I need to kill my PC , I am really amazed so far how - compared to the content - cpu and ram economical it works), so for example one track with the "drums and perc" instruments from one/many multis, one with the "bass", one with the "accompaniement" and maybe the "pad(s)" with another kontakt lib behind to play the sounds. Any advice/hint on presets saving, so far I just save the multi over the kontakt interface as new one ?

And one important question I realized yesterday: I first inserted the key switch for the songpart at the beginning of the midi clip with the properly chords. That seems to work (I am not sure cause I have not listened in detail) before I added some more voices to the accompaniement pad, what I realized then (maybe it was already from the start, not sure): it took about one beat before the switch of the songpart really happens, so its "one bar to late" this way:
- do I have to insert the keyswitch for the songpart in the midi clip BEFORE the next part at the end to avoid this "being late" ? And how long before/how long in general has the note to be ? Any hints on this would be appreciated so that I can set it correctly.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 22, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Great ! Next step after enjoying some more of the multis just listening and fiddling around with the accompaniement instrument I plan to "group" and "mix" some of the instruments (will be interesting to see how many multis I need to kill my PC , I am really amazed so far how - compared to the content - cpu and ram economical it works), so for example one track with the "drums and perc" instruments from one/many multis, one with the "bass", one with the "accompaniement" and maybe the "pad(s)" with another kontakt lib behind to play the sounds. Any advice/hint on presets saving, so far I just save the multi over the kontakt interface as new one ?
> 
> And one important question I realized yesterday: I first inserted the key switch for the songpart at the beginning of the midi clip with the properly chords. That seems to work (I am not sure cause I have not listened in detail) before I added some more voices to the accompaniement pad, what I realized then (maybe it was already from the start, not sure): it took about one beat before the switch of the songpart really happens, so its "one bar to late" this way:
> - do I have to insert the keyswitch for the songpart in the midi clip BEFORE the next part at the end to avoid this "being late" ? And how long before/how long in general has the note to be ? Any hints on this would be appreciated so that I can set it correctly.



Concerning preset saving: Some instruments feature built-in preset saving, you could use this or just save individual kontakt instruments. (Or of course just the whole multi).

Concerning midi clips: The whole multi starts sequencing/running with the first keypress. (red keyrange area).
This is required to ensure that all instruments do stay in sync.

You could send a pattern change note (yelllow keyrange area) to select a pattern to start with first, and then send notes to actually start the playback. Pattern switching happens every bar (4 measures). When you open up e.g. the accompaniment module, you see those four big red position boxes at the top. (Once the sequence is running).
So yes, you would need to send a pattern switch note to Hypernode at least one measure before the switch.

Hope i've explained myself well


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 22, 2018)

> Some instruments feature built-in preset saving



Have not found that, will have a closer look this evening when back from work.



> save individual kontakt instruments



I am afraid I have not done that before, saving a single kontakt instrument inside a multi, only the complete ("save multi as"), hint would be welcome 



> You could send a pattern change note (yelllow keyrange area) to select a pattern to start with first, and then send notes to actually start the playback. Pattern switching happens every bar (4 measures). When you open up e.g. the accompaniment module, you see those four big red position boxes at the top. (Once the sequence is running).
> So yes, you would need to send a pattern switch note to Hypernode at least one measure before the switch.



Thanks, understand now. So better let first bar from the song empty for example (only intro keyswitch) and then put the keyswitch for the next bar at the end of the midi clip BEFORE that one in the last bar. I am fine with pattern switching evry bar.



> Hope i've explained myself well



I am fine so far, and if I really dont understand I will just be naughty and ask in german (hope I dont break any forum rules with that )


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 22, 2018)

Some interesting multis, I know doing 300 of them must have been exhausting... for months. 

The only disappointing thing is the intruments can’t be replaced. I thought each one would be on it’s own midi channel, but since every instrument is on ch 1, each keyboard must have a custom layout using only specific keys, and the rest of the range empty, to work properly. Unfortunate.

Still, it works as intended so I suppose this is a wish list item.


----------



## rigidaudio (Mar 22, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Some interesting multis, I know doing 300 of them must have been exhausting... for months.
> 
> The only disappointing thing is the intruments can’t be replaced. I thought each one would be on it’s own midi channel, but since every instrument is on ch 1, each keyboard must have a custom layout using only specific keys, and the rest of the range empty, to work properly. Unfortunate.
> 
> Still, it works as intended so I suppose this is a wish list item.



All modules work independently, so you can of course assign each instrument to a different MIDI channel! But keep in mind that they won't sync properly then if you "start" them randomly.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 23, 2018)

markleake said:


> Yay!
> 
> I can't wait to get home so I can download and play. This is the kind of instrument I've been looking for for a long time.



Hoping you are so overcome with joy that you are waiting for calm before posting glorious reactions ……. or not ? 

(edit) _purchased and experimenting ! _


----------



## X-Bassist (May 30, 2018)

Aaaaaaand now it’s €20. I feel like a fool falling for the old “buy early and get it cheap” line- that was just 3 months ago!
https://vi-control.net/community/th...or-kontakt-normally-€199-99-now-€19-99.72011/

“Until December 31th, 2017 you can pre-order Hypernode for *$39.99*.
(Retail price is $299.99).

Release date: February 15th, 2018”

Rigid Audio, you really alienate the people who try to support your work early in the process by making a deal with VST buzz just a few months later. If you had waited a year or at least until the end of the year, then it wouldn’t be such a kick to the gut. Don’t expect anyone to pre-order from you again when they can wait a few months and get it for half the pre-order price.

But that’s ok. You got my $40 and zero future business. I hope is was worth it.


----------



## Nuno (May 30, 2018)

Yes it is a shame. I feel the same..


----------



## sean8877 (May 30, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Aaaaaaand now it’s €20. I feel like a fool falling for the old “buy early and get it cheap” line- that was just 3 months ago!
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...or-kontakt-normally-€199-99-now-€19-99.72011/
> 
> “Until December 31th, 2017 you can pre-order Hypernode for *$39.99*.
> ...



I was thinking the same thing but wasn't going to say anything. But since other people are chiming in I will. It's not fun when you pre-order at the "special price" and the product goes on sale a couple of months later at half the pre-order price


----------



## sostenuto (May 30, 2018)

Will respect 'COMMERCIAL Announcement' Thread and not rant on far worse examples just few months back ..


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 30, 2018)

Very sorry to agree but.....I have argued for it in here, when release was late.....yeah, just fooled. And I am sure it just wont work that way on the long run, thats his thing, but I really must say this for me is kind of a personal dissappointement.


----------



## pinki (May 30, 2018)

Yeh this is not OK.


----------



## emasters (May 30, 2018)

Ditto....


----------



## artomatic (May 30, 2018)

On a Mac with High Sierra. Can't extract these rar files. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 30, 2018)

artomatic said:


> On a Mac with High Sierra. Can't extract these rar files. Any suggestions appreciated.



You may need to redownload or try another extractor. Since there are so many parts it can mess you up if one of the parts is corrupted or only partially downloaded. If it doesn't work at all or gives you an error immediately try another RAR tool. Archiver worked for me, but I've had to use others in the past.

As far as the sale there is nothing that can be done except voting with your dollars, to someone else. I understand wanting to sell to as many as possible (and the big VST Buzz mailing list is a major deciding factor) but waiting a while longer would have been prudent. Giving early adopters a little bit more time with an exclusive product. Now it's like finding a new movie in the $2 DVD bin.


----------



## artomatic (May 30, 2018)

Will try that. Many thanks!


----------



## synergy543 (May 30, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Rigid Audio, you really alienate the people who try to support your work early in the process by making a deal with VST buzz just a few months later. If you had waited a year or at least until the end of the year, then it wouldn’t be such a kick to the gut. Don’t expect anyone to pre-order from you again when they can wait a few months and get it for half the pre-order price.
> 
> But that’s ok. You got my $40 and zero future business. I hope is was worth it.



Agree


----------



## ChazC (May 30, 2018)

Yep - very bad form & you can be assured I won't be pre-ordering anything else from RA.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 2, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Aaaaaaand now it’s €20. I feel like a fool falling for the old “buy early and get it cheap” line- that was just 3 months ago!
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...or-kontakt-normally-€199-99-now-€19-99.72011/
> 
> “Until December 31th, 2017 you can pre-order Hypernode for *$39.99*.
> ...



Something tells me this product didn't meet sales expectations.


----------



## topaz (Jun 9, 2018)

if downloading from your vstbuzz account make sure you scroll down on the page (I could only see 1-8 and was getting obvious rar errors).

should be files 1 thru 10.rar


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes, I bought in at the pre-release price, (but not pissed off over 20 odd bucks, which is more in Canadian!), yes a lot of it sounds like Tangerine Dream or "Art Rock", yes the drums are kind of lame..but it's fun to play with, and has mega tweaking options..I like it, and I'm sure lot of work was put onto it.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 2, 2018)

Update..It's on the site now for $14.99..plus, i got an email with a an offer for an additional 20% (already bought it at intro price), bringing it to $11.99! They also have Synferno and Granulat for $8.99 - $9.99 (plus 20 % with the email)..I guess patience is a virtue..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 3, 2018)

Is this limited to the “sounds” included?


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Is this limited to the “sounds” included?


Not sure what you mean..they are the full libraries..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 3, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> Not sure what you mean..they are the full libraries..


Sorry. What I meant was can I load in samples/sounds from outside of Hypernode? From another library.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat: I am afraid I have no clear answer, so maybe you are lucky and the develloper can answer directly. He is of course able to allow simple sample integration as he shows in his KGm2 which is meant exactly for that case (making own sample libraries out of you own samples) but how it is integrated in Hypernode ? I dont remember, have not used it much lately and only with the included sounds. What I have done and so I can confirm that this works: just put another Kontakt instrument behind Hypernode, it has midi out, so it will just be played from the other library. I use this way for all the pads cause I definitely dont like the sounds included.


----------

